# First overnight smoke - pork shoulder



## smoking pharoah (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm about to start my first overnight smoke using WSM. I have an 8 lb shoulder ready with the rub. Planning on starting around 10 or 11 pm and hopefully have it ready for dinner tomorrow, thinking about 12-13 hours. Any tips or suggestions?
I don't have a cooler at the moment, once the meat is ready, can i foil it and keep it in the oven for few hours?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2017)

What temp you cooking at?      Your times sound bout right for a 250-275 temp cook.

Wrapping in foil then wrap in towels or I use a old insulated jacket then in a oven will work.


----------



## frosty91 (Feb 18, 2017)

I haven't used a wsm but I know a lot of people do and I think they hold there temps well, so I don't see a problem in have it done in that time frame. I've done plenty of over night smokes, just remember the meat will most likely stall in the 150-165 range. No worries if your are going to foil at that temp range it will bring it out of the stall fairly quick. Take the meat to 200 degree range if you are going to pull it and you will be good to go. If it's finishes early double wrap in foil and wrap in old towel and put in the oven since you don't have a cooler, and you'll be good to go! Will stay hot for many hours! [emoji]128076[/emoji][emoji]127996[/emoji]


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> What temp you cooking at?      Your times sound bout right for a 250-275 temp cook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I read so far, I'm thinking 225-250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2017)

Just get it started.   Let it cook.   

You have a therm with alarms?    I use a mav 732 I use.  It will wake me for meat and pit temps.   When its done just wrap and into the oven.


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Just get it started.   Let it cook.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a therm with alarms?    I use a mav 732 I use.  It will wake me for meat and pit temps.   When its done just wrap and into the oven.


I do have the maverick 733 and it's all set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2017)

smoking pharoah said:


> I do have the maverick 733 and it's all set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect.   Post how it turns out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

Sounds like a great start!

Double wrapped in foil & into a 170 degree oven & it will stay hot until your ready to pull it.

Keep us posted!

Al


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 19, 2017)

It's been about 7 hours now, and smoker ranges from 215-230 degrees and internal temperature is 153. 
I am dreading the stall, read a lot about it but haven't experienced it first hand just yet and don't know what to expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

Not much to know. The temp will just stay the same for a while, sometimes it will even drop a couple of degrees.

Nothing to worry about, but it can be frustrating, especially if it's getting close to dinner time & everybody is saying.

"Is it done yet?"

Good luck!

Al


----------



## b-one (Feb 19, 2017)

smoking pharoah said:


> It's been about 7 hours now, and smoker ranges from 215-230 degrees and internal temperature is 153.
> I am dreading the stall, read a lot about it but haven't experienced it first hand just yet and don't know what to expect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If your worried about the stall bump your heat to 300-350 you will blow right by it. It can last quite awhile just ride it out and you will be fine. Any progress pics?:biggrin:


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 19, 2017)

No pictures yet, the lid has not been opened. Keeping it closed until its ready.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

We'll be waiting for the money shots, sounds like it will be good....


----------



## frosty91 (Feb 19, 2017)

Like b-one said you can always bump the smoker temp up or wrap in foil to get out of the stall, sometimes the stall can last hours, sometimes a half hour. Just never know. I'm sure it's looking great! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 19, 2017)

I decided not to foil on the smoker, I figured I have plenty of time since it's for dinner
It's been cooking since midnight. It's 2 pm now and internal temperature is 176. Am I doing something g wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Feb 19, 2017)

smoking pharoah said:


> I decided not to foil on the smoker, I figured I have plenty of time since it's for dinner
> It's been cooking since midnight. It's 2 pm now and internal temperature is 176. Am I doing something g wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No,what temp is your smoker running?


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 19, 2017)

b-one said:


> No,what temp is your smoker running?


Around 225 but not over 250.


----------



## smoking pharoah (Feb 19, 2017)

This is what I have so far, 15 hours on the smoker, internal temperature 185. 













IMG_4341.JPG



__ smoking pharoah
__ Feb 19, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

That is looking mighTy Fine....


----------



## b-one (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks tasty, as your pit temp gets closer to your meat temp the cooking slows down give it more heat to finish if needed. My first butt was cooked on a gasser and I kept the temp down it took forever a late  lunch turned into a 8:30-9:00 dinner.


----------



## johnny b (May 25, 2017)

Reading this is making me nervous about the #18 butt I am cooking Saturday for my sister and how long it is going to take.  How long did you have it in by the end?


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 25, 2017)

Johnny B said:


> Reading this is making me nervous about the #18 butt I am cooking Saturday for my sister and how long it is going to take.  How long did you have it in by the end?


I'd split that into two 9 pounders and cook it at 275 or so. You're probably still looking at a 12-15 hour cook that way though.


----------



## johnny b (May 25, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I'd split that into two 9 pounders and cook it at 275 or so. You're probably still looking at a 12-15 hour cook that way though.


I debated doing that, thank you for the tip!


----------



## johnmeyer (May 25, 2017)

Johnny B said:


> Reading this is making me nervous about the #18 butt I am cooking Saturday for my sister and how long it is going to take.  How long did you have it in by the end?


There is no hard and fast rule because there are so many variables: the weight of the meat; the cut of the meat (how thin or fat); the amount of fat; whether you inject it; the type of smoker you use; the temperature at which you smoke, and more.

On my MES 30 Gen 1, at 240 degrees, if I start at 7:00 in the morning, I usually hit the stall at about 2:00 p.m. In the several butts I have smoked, I have never gotten past  the stall in time for dinner, so I wrap the butt which is 100% guaranteed to beat the stall. It usually takes about three hours after the wrap before the meat is over 200 degrees (i.e., "finished").

So, if you need to have the meat finished by a certain time, and remembering that you ideally want it to rest (most people do this in a cooler) for at least an hour after you pull it from the smoker (so juices get reabsorbed), you can subtract four hours from the time at which you want to begin pulling the meat, and foil it at that time. This takes a lot of guesswork out of the cook. The only downside is that the bark will be softer.


----------

